# ISO ideas for mushy apples



## Angie (Oct 10, 2007)

I have some Gala apples that are too mushy for my tastes.  Does anyone have idea on what I can do with them, other than pitch them?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 10, 2007)

Applesauce
Pies/cobblers/tarts
cakes


----------



## Aera (Oct 10, 2007)

You can try to grate them and use them to make apple bread or muffins.


----------



## Dina (Oct 10, 2007)

Grate them and use them in fruit cole slaw with carrots, cabbage and crushed pineapple.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 10, 2007)

Make applesauce: Homemade Applesauce Recipe - Fruits - MyRecipes.com


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 10, 2007)

cook them with potatoes and onions.
grate them for pancakes or muffins.
add them to sauerkraut
Core them, add a dot of butter and granola, then bake them.
applesauce.
oatmeal.
Slice, grill, and serve atop a turkey sandwich.


----------



## Loprraine (Oct 10, 2007)

Saute them with some onion, garlic, mushrooms, fresh thyme, deglaze with some calvados and use as a stuffing for pork tenderloin.

Or, fry in butter with a bit of sugar (maple sugar is really nice), nutmeg, vanilla, and use them in crepes.


----------



## QSis (Oct 10, 2007)

Make a crockpot of saurkraut, cabbage, apples and some sort of pork, e.g. ribs (spare or country style), pork chops or kielbasa.

Lee


----------



## bigjimbray (Oct 10, 2007)

*bigjimbray*

applesauce:

that is the only way to go with mushy apples. no matter what variety.


----------



## jessicacarr (Jan 7, 2008)

core and slice then put in crockpot and sprinkle with spices, ie cinamon.  in crockpot for 6-8 hours.  put in serving bowl and top with frozen yogurt.


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 7, 2008)

pass them on to  the kids--you'd be surprised at what they'll eat....I don't know how mushy you're talking, however....my granddaughter knows that if she asks for something sweet she is going to get a fruit offerred............Gramma doesn't give sweets until fruit or cheese have  been eaten first


----------



## Dodi (Jan 7, 2008)

Baked apples, with cinnamon, chopped pecans and currants or chopped raisins, it is delicious, you can also add honey


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 7, 2008)

If you have a food dehydrator you can try drying them and then they will last awhile as you snack on them.


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 7, 2008)

make Cider


----------



## miniman (Jan 7, 2008)

If you are doing a roast chicken, put a couple in the cavity and they add some flavour.


----------



## ErikC (Jan 7, 2008)

If you are doing a pork roast, you can cut the (peeled) apples into sections, sprinkle with cinnamon and a bit of brown sugar on them and put the roast on top of them.


----------

